# ATK trail tools



## ATKTrailtools (Jul 25, 2015)

I'm starting back up again located in San Diego and am here to promote my product. I spent four years developing this particular McLeod style tool with the purpose of providing the highest quality products in the industry that will provide years of use without failure. The heads are made of 3/16" AR-400 plate the same material used in excavator buckets/bulldozer blades etc. it weighs in at just under 5lbs. So give us a like and check us out on Facebook! I will have some pictures up asap and I'm always open to ideas.

Thanks 
ATKtrailtools
Our website Home

https://www.facebook.com/ATKtools


----------



## BikesOnSnow (Jan 23, 2004)

Looks sweet! I like the beveled corners and teeth for root chopping. Makes me want to swing it at duff and roots. Would it make sense to also bevel the inner U shape between the teeth to clip the little roots?


----------



## ATKTrailtools (Jul 25, 2015)

BikesOnSnow said:


> Looks sweet! I like the beveled corners and teeth for root chopping. Makes me want to swing it at duff and roots. Would it make sense to also bevel the inner U shape between the teeth to clip the little roots?


Actually my next run will have that. This last run I sharpened everything by hand...they will be machined next time all the way around


----------



## slocaus (Jul 21, 2005)

They look good. Our tools buyer is not a Facebook user, you need a regular website. I'm sure we would buy some of these if there was a regular website. We have around 800 tools now and buy about 50 new ones each year.


----------



## ATKTrailtools (Jul 25, 2015)

slocaus said:


> They look good. Our tools buyer is not a Facebook user, you need a regular website. I'm sure we would buy some of these if there was a regular website. We have around 800 tools now and buy about 50 new ones each year.


Hi slocaus thanks for your interest! We actually are in the process of making a website as we speak I hope to have it launched next week sometime. Thank you for your interest and we look forward to working with you!


----------



## bweide (Dec 27, 2004)

Not sure I understand the purpose of the sharpened rake teeth. They don't improve the functionality of the rake teeth while raking. So how do the sharpened rake teeth chop in a way superior to the sharpened hoe edge of the tool? To be able to sharpen the rake teeth the entire tool head has to be made of thicker steel plate, so the sharpened rake teeth must signficantly improve the functionality of the tool to justify the heavier tool.


----------



## Miker J (Nov 4, 2003)

Excellent design but I don't do Facebook. Repost here when your website is up, I'm subscribed.

Bladed tines work far better for cutting through the small roots you encounter while raking. 

A classic fire rake design with the triangular bladed teeth is great, combined with a McLeod type tool - one nice trail tool.


----------



## ATKTrailtools (Jul 25, 2015)

Here's our link to the website

Home


----------



## ATKTrailtools (Jul 25, 2015)

I posted my link to the page and edited the original post but since I'm new it has to get approved.


----------



## ATKTrailtools (Jul 25, 2015)

Home


----------



## ATKTrailtools (Jul 25, 2015)

We got slammed and our stock is low. We have aTwo week lead time on our next run. Thank you for your business!


----------

